# Outdoor Screen Room



## scooterdude (Jan 9, 2011)

I am building an 18' x 18' screened in patio on the rear corner of our house. The ceiling is 10 foot, and I am going to put the speakers in the ceiling, as 2 of the walls are screen. One of the screen walls will have a stone wall 7'-6" wide, floor to ceiling with a fireplace in it.The other 2 walls are the exterior of the house, with one of the walls having floor to ceiling windows (double pane) that occupy 65% of the wall and the other having a glass sliding door.
The walls and ceiling will be cedar wood, and the floor is textured stone tile.
I have already bought the speakers. I have 4 OSD ICE 670 Angle Kevlar 6-1/2" Speakers with pivoting 1" tweeter and a fixed woofer at 15 degree angle to use at the front and rear, right and left positions. I have an OSD MK670 6-1/2" Angled Kevlar Spitfire Speaker to us at the center position with the same 1" pivoting tweeter and 15 degree angled woofer. 
I have a Denon Receiver, a Panasonic Blue Ray CD/DVD Player and a Pioneer Side Broadcasting Subwoofer that will be in a cabinet directlry under the TV. 
A 42" Panasonic plazma TV will be centered on the wall with the sliding door, approximatley 5 foot up off of floor. When facing the TV, the wall on the right has the 3 floor to ceiling windows, the rear wall is all screen, and the left wall is 50% stone fireplace and 50% screen. 
There is an LVL beam protruding down from the ceiling 18 inches that will wrap with cedar wood, that is located directly above the left side of the plazma tv and running perpendicular to the TV.
The viewing distance will be 8 to 12 feet, on both the left and right sides of the center of the TV.
What would be the optimum spacing and angles to locate the speakers from the center of the TV? It appears as though the LVL Beam could block the sound from getting to the seating area.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look here. :T Better late than never I guess. :bigsmile:


----------

